# My Blackie!



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is a picture of me and Blackie my rooster. He's such a sweetie pie. He gives snuggles all the time. He loves it when I stick my fingers deep in his feathers and gently rub his skin. So soft and warm. I loves this rooster!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hes a beut. he looks a big lad as well


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

He is a big boy. He's not even a year old yet. Only nine months old. He follows me around the yard and dances for me. So cute. His head is twice the size of the hens. His feet are the size of the palm of my hand.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow that is a big one then. he looks great.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Handsome boy! Looks like he sure loves you too!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sandra he is HANDSOME!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I do love that boy, and I am pretty sure he loves me too. I play with him every day. Of course, I play with all three hens too! But Blackie, he is just a special boy. What's wild is I can feel how strong he is. He is a solid muscular chicken. When he puts his claws around my finger I can feel him squeeze hard. I guess if he wanted to do some serious damage he could. So I do have a healthy respect for what he is capable of. Right now, he is loving. Hope he stays that way.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Love him. How did he get the name Blackie? Or is it just that obvious?


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Love him. How did he get the name Blackie? Or is it just that obvious?


It's a funny story. Only one of his really long tail feathers is solid black. When he was part of a group of 25 other roosters he was dubbed "the one with the black tail". And I shortened it to Blackie. But he was always the sweetest of the bunch. So instead of being dinner he has a forever loving home.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's one lucky feather! Lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

One lucky black feather!
Love the story!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Great story!! Haha I have a hen that her name is blue! Because I have one of the blue tags around her legg


----------

